# Hello



## Yuroun (Sep 20, 2010)

Bedankt, Jaap :D 

(Thanks Jaap)


----------



## JohnG (Sep 20, 2010)

Goedemorgen Yuroun.

We are glad to have you. Play us some of your music when you are ready.


----------



## Yuroun (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnG @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> Play us some of your music when you are ready.



Look here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... o=1#237232
:D


----------



## Jaap (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnG @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> Goedemorgen Yuroun.



The words are correct John, now you only need to figure out the correct timezone :mrgreen:


----------

